# Best price I found on AC PF2264G oil filter



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

The small o ring is for the filter drain plug (hex screw on the bottom of the drain) 

I buy my oil filters in bulk (6 at a time) from Rock auto.. That saves a bit on shipping.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

$10.50 from Rock Auto sounds pretty good if you don't mind slow shipping.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

rcruze said:


> The small o ring is for the filter drain plug (hex screw on the bottom of the drain)


Thanks,

I never removed this drain plug when I changed the oil, I just unscrewed the whole oil filter housing. I cannot believe they are using a plastic oil filter housing on a diesel engine, which by design vibrates a lot more than a similar size gasoline engine. They should have used a simple screw on oil filter, not this crap. I have a similar oil filter housing on my 2013 Chevy Sonic, but the filter is in front of the engine where you can access it easily and it does not have a drain plug as it is not mounted vertically. Also, this engine has an aluminum oil pan, so one must be careful not to overtighten the oil drain plug.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

sailurman said:


> $10.50 from Rock Auto sounds pretty good if you don't mind slow shipping.


Actually it is $ 7.51 at thsi time.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...l+turbocharged,3437536,engine,oil+filter,5340


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Dieselfiltersonline.com has our oil filters for $6.85 + $4.96 1st class shipping.

Order up to 4 filters and shipping goes to $7.85 for Priority Mail 2 Day. Over 4 and it jumps to $10.50 for Priority 2 Day.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Z71 said:


> Actually it is $ 7.51 at thsi time.
> 
> https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...l+turbocharged,3437536,engine,oil+filter,5340


Actually, it's approximately $3 more with shipping, so approximately $10.50.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Slow shipping? Everything I have ever order from them arrives in like 2 days.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> Slow shipping? Everything I have ever order from them arrives in like 2 days.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

sailurman said:


> Actually, it's approximately $3 more with shipping, so approximately $10.50.


If you buy several at a time, the shipping is far less than $ 3 per filter.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ummm.....okay?


----------

